# Moebius Jupiter-2..with landing/without??



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just for Fun, I thought it may be cool to see what you guys will do.

Currently, My Jupiter-2 will be in the In Flight position with the option to add the landing gear at a latter date(That's if I don't go ahead a make them so you could lower them Manually:freak.

I also like the look of the ship without the gear(The gear is very nicely done I may add).And to me, the best FX footage, from the Pilot, the Lift off and Crash, Look very real..TO THIS DAY.

Anyhooo.........


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I will have mine down. I really dont want to hang it up. Although Henrys launch gantry would be a excellent choice to make a display without landing gear. Much easier to view the entire than it would be hanging up. So I may consider that in the future.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dar said:


> I think I will have mine down. I really dont want to hang it up. Although Henrys launch gantry would be a excellent choice to make a display without landing gear. Much easier to view the entire than it would be hanging up. So I may consider that in the future.



I'm doing it both ways. I got three kits-one for my brother for Xmas, and my kits will have the Paragrafix landing gear, and the other will sit on top of Henry's launch tower. I did the same with the PL J-2.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am going to build mine with the gear down. Eventually I may pick up another for an in-flight display, but that is a long ways off.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Gear down here also


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Gear up on the launch tower.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Both. Gear up for the Launch Tower. I will be doing another crash site using my PL as it is smaller and a diorama might be too big with the Moebius.

My hobby room is going to be FULL of big build-ups!:woohoo:

Mark Dean


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

mrdean said:


> Both. Gear up for the Launch Tower. I will be doing another crash site using my PL as it is smaller and a diorama might be too big with the Moebius.
> 
> My hobby room is going to be FULL of big build-ups!:woohoo:
> 
> Mark Dean


I hear you!
I may need a new house just for all the Jupiter 2's!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like the in flight look but for practical purposes will build it with the gear down. I notice if you want to make it gear up, the "closed" covers fit flush with the hull instead of overlapping as on the miniature.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am a minority, cool! The flush gear to the hull works for me, I am building the Jupiter II, not trying to recreate the filming miniature.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Both versions have advantages; gear down prevents the model underside from being scratched or marred, and the gear can even be illuminated from the gear well hatch window openings, while gear up makes it possible to make a huge crashsite diorama.
First one is gear down, and later on, a gear up version. The best of both worlds! 
Of course, I'll be on a top ramen diet to be able to afford it, but what the heck, life's too short, and this is model I've waited 44 years for. :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

My first will be gear down, the second one will be gear up and will be sitting in my new launch pad.....


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

I Vow I Will Make My Gear Work Both Up And Down!!!!!!!


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

My first will be with gear down. My second will be with gear up on Henry,s launch tower. I want to say an extra thank you to Moebius Models for making a beautiful and brillianly enginered model. You guys go the extra step. Now where to put my many Lunar and Polar models. It is incredible, I have been waiting 44 years. Thank you Moebius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> I Vow I Will Make My Gear Work Both Up And Down!!!!!!!


Ditto here as well.
This kit is well worth taking the time to do the engineering required to make the gear functional.
Plenty of room in the lower level for all the servos and linkages :freak:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

.............and Support The Weight Of The J2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Mine is gear up, for a diorama that will allow the model to also lift off. Just love this kit. What detail.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

has any one figured out where there gonna display this finished kit in the house ?


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> .............and Support The Weight Of The J2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


Never said it would be easy !


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, Gear Up. I've always for 40 years dreamed of it flying! Not sitting dead on the ground. Of course, with all lights running.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Legs down... I still want to work with Rons art as insperation so this is my basic idea. Please forgive the crudity of the pic as it's just a concept design...









Though it may be some months off yet before I can start the build...

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Both versions have advantages; gear down prevents the model underside from being scratched or marred, and the gear can even be illuminated from the gear well hatch window openings, while gear up makes it possible to make a huge crashsite diorama.
> First one is gear down, and later on, a gear up version. The best of both worlds!
> Of course, I'll be on a top ramen diet to be able to afford it, but what the heck, life's too short, and this is model I've waited 44 years for. :wave:


Top Ramen is good to eat at this time of year! And for the J-2, its worth it!


----------

